# American Models 1372 steam Locomotive



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Happy and healthy New Year to all. Sorry I've been away from the forum so long.

I recently purchased a lot of AF items from an estate sale. Among these items was a clean American Models 1372 steam locomotive which I know nothing about. After some minor repair it runs great on my legacy layout. The tender is full of electronics. I watched a precision flyer repairs OTS video on You Tube about this locomotive. It seems this loco is capable of making all kinds of railroad sounds,but I have no idea how. 

Along with this loco was a Tech II 027 transformer. I attached a track clip to one of my loops and was able to make the bell ring by pressing the whistle button on the Tech II, but that is all that worked. Anyone familiar with this Loco.?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome back! I have one, mine was part of a set with the NH heavyweight passenger cars. The 1327 Pacific was made in three flavors, AC highrail with smoke, choo choo, bell and whistle; DC highrail with smoke and choo choo; DC scale with smoke and choo choo. My MRC AH101 controls operate the whistle and bell. One engine direction on the track the control matches the sound, if I run it through a reverse loop and go the other direction the bell blows the whistle and the whistle rings the bell. 
These engines are for conventional running, all have a DC can motor. The AC version has an electronic reversing board with a full wave rectifier. Since my layout is legacy I had the electronics removed and replaced with the ERR TMCC boards and railsounds plus an electrocoupler. On the similar 4-8-4 AM Northerns I also had the piston smoke unit replaced with a fan driven smoke unit.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you for your response. I believe mine is a AC highrail with smoke(boy does it smoke), choo choo, bell,whistle,and pressure relief valve sounds. Just don't know how to make them work independent of one another.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Most modern transformers have whistle and bell controls that will control those sounds on the engine. I use an MRC AH101. AM sells a Dallee outboard controller but it is way overpriced at $110. The pressure relief sounds are random.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are the instructions for your engine that were in the OB.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Here are the instructions for your engine that were in the OB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 552121
> View attachment 552122


Thank you so much for this info. I am currently watching and MTH rail king Z 1000 on eBay. Bids are up to $76. Not sure what it’s worth.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

hjstr6 said:


> I am currently watching and MTH rail king Z 1000 on eBay. Bids are up to $76. Not sure what it’s worth.


New ones sell for $120. Make sure it has the controller with it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

1372 pulling a consist of six NH heavyweights. 
I have a new controller for the Z1000 I am not using if someone needs one.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Chuck7612 said:


> New ones sell for $120. Make sure it has the controller with it.


Thank you for the info. I did win the bid on eBay for $78. And yes it did come with a controller.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> 1372 pulling a consist of six NH heavyweights.
> I have a new controller for the Z1000 I am not using if someone needs one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 552232


That is a Gorgeous1372 set.


----------

